# Baitsickles



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Couldn't find any reference to the subject but I know it's out there/here somewhere.

Will be luring in some predators soon and am wondering about any tips to prepare the frozen concoction of lure. So far, just some table scraps and some old canned apples and cranberries.

If I remember correctly, a pail is filled with stuff, frozen and set out. Am I missing anything besides more meat?

Hoping Bullwinkle will pop a doe today and that'll provide some more good stuff.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I remember reading about them on here, but dont know where at


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

In the baiting forum.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/15598-using-baitcicles-for-coyotes/#entry105458


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, YD. Couldn't locate the link but I wasn't spelling the term according to what had been entered in the old post's title.

Lots more to consider that I first thought, but I'm on the right track. We sure have the weather on our side. Should be good to go this week. Hopefully my pal will bag a doe today to add some fresh stuff for the bucket.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You sir, are most welcome.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The bucket was topped off with Bullwinkle's deer innards and has been strategically placed afield. Now to monitor for a stand next weekend.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good luck if you get one save it for me if you guys don’t want it


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

OK, Pokey.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Checked today and it doesn't appear that anything but birds are on it so far.


----------

